# battery problems



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone offer advice. We have 2 110 batterys powered by 2 85 watt solar panels and at the mo we are in germany where the weather has been good. We are not on hook up. Our problem is that our batterry power meter is showing 10.5 but the tv still works ok. We recently had a sat dish fitted and wondered if that is the problem or could the batterries that are only 2 years old the problem any advice please? Anyone recamend decent batterries thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kevanna1959 said:


> Can anyone offer advice. We have 2 110 batterys powered by 2 85 watt solar panels and at the mo we are in germany where the weather has been good. We are not on hook up. Our problem is that our batterry power meter is showing 10.5 but the tv still works ok. We recently had a sat dish fitted and wondered if that is the problem or could the batterries that are only 2 years old the problem any advice please? Anyone recamend decent batterries thanks.


So what is the battery terminal voltage whilst the power meter is showing 10.5v?


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

dont get all tec im a woman i have not got the amp meter with me and its dark now[/quote]


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kevanna1959 said:


> dont get all tec im a woman i have not got the amp meter with me and its dark now


[/quote]
Its a volt meter you want. Is it dark because the battery has now failed?


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

No its dark because it was late evening but we dont bave a volt meter here with us


----------

